# Helios Update



## Helios (Mar 6, 2013)

Formulations are complete for the pre workout, non-stim pre workout, and nighttime burner.  We are just waiting on labels and the physical product.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 6, 2013)

Great news Guys !!


----------



## Curiosity (Mar 6, 2013)

When you get a chance, post up the supplement facts/labels or whatever, I'm very interested to see what you've put in these products.


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 6, 2013)

Curiosity said:


> When you get a chance, post up the supplement facts/labels or whatever, I'm very interested to see what you've put in these products.



Ditto man ditto. Def interested in these products. Though I always like the stims....


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 6, 2013)

what bout the BCAA....???


----------



## AndroSport (Mar 6, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> what bout the BCAA....???



X2...........


----------



## Helios (Mar 8, 2013)

The BCAA is formulated, we just are waiting on flavoring samples.  I know we've all had our fair share of terrible tasting protein and BCAAs so taste is a big deal to us.  We will keep you updated!



gymrat827 said:


> what bout the BCAA....???


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 8, 2013)

Helios said:


> The BCAA is formulated, we just are waiting on flavoring samples.  I know we've all had our fair share of terrible tasting protein and BCAAs so taste is a big deal to us.  We will keep you updated!



thank you sir


----------



## DF (Mar 8, 2013)

Helios said:


> The BCAA is formulated, we just are waiting on flavoring samples.  I know we've all had our fair share of terrible tasting protein and BCAAs so taste is a big deal to us.  We will keep you updated!



So, looks like the dirt flavor is out then?


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 8, 2013)

i want me some night time fat burner for my big ol belly


----------



## JOMO (Mar 14, 2013)

How we looking on product updates fellas?


----------



## DF (Mar 14, 2013)

Where did these slackers go?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 14, 2013)

sounds good bros


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 14, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Where did these slackers go?



stuck in the kitchen:-?


----------



## mistah187 (Mar 14, 2013)

i know spongy had some issues he had to take care of for a couple days.


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 14, 2013)

Don't worry I am about to fast rope onto his roof at night if I don't get my diet soon!  SPONGYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 14, 2013)

Jesus you guys are hungry... Cut the dude some slack lol


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Mar 14, 2013)

night time burner? I do not have that. I want it though


----------



## DF (Mar 14, 2013)

Helios come out and playyyyyy!


----------



## Helios (Mar 15, 2013)

Alrighty, the Stim Pre and Non-Stim Pre are DONE DONE DONE.  Just waiting on the labels!

The Nighttime Burner is formulated and in production, 3.5 more weeks or so until we have those on hand.  

The BCAAs are going back for a re-do due to taste (bitter)

The Fat Burner samples just came in and spongy and manny both tried them this morning.  Both described it as very very different from any other burners out there.  Definitely feelings of euphoria and warmness.  

And now for EXCITING news!  Helios WILL be carrying a protein!  Samples came in today as well and are INCREDIBLE.

Chocolate Peanut Butter, Chocolate, and Strawberry.  

VERY high quality blend.


----------



## TheLupinator (Mar 15, 2013)

I would only want the non-stim pre-workout... and the nighttime fat-burner.. and the BCAA.. and the regular fat-burner... and the protein!


----------



## Santaklaus (Mar 15, 2013)

nice.. I'm hungry


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 15, 2013)

You guys need to hire a couple illegal immigrants.


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 15, 2013)

nam nam nam.


----------

